# Hello from Owen Sound, Ontario



## Talon (Sep 21, 2021)

Just joined and wanted to say hello.


----------



## Brent H (Sep 21, 2021)

Welcome!!!  Hope you have some fun and enjoy the group!


----------



## Canadium (Sep 21, 2021)

Hello from Hamilton ON!


----------



## trlvn (Sep 21, 2021)

Greetings from Oakville.  Could you tell us a little about the metalworking you do?

Craig


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 21, 2021)

Welcome from Calgary.  We love pictures.


----------



## Payner (Sep 22, 2021)

Hello from Wasaga Beach, new member as well .


----------



## darrin1200 (Sep 22, 2021)

Welcome aboard. This is a very friendly place.

It’s amazing how we connect with our past through people. I grew up (my early years) just outside Owen Sound, in Shallow Lake. I still have some family in the area.


----------



## Chip Maker (Sep 22, 2021)

Hello from Peterborough!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 30, 2021)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 1, 2021)

hello


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Oct 2, 2021)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Tomc938 (Oct 12, 2021)

Welcome to a great forum!


----------

